# A quick what am I from the garden



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

As title says, what am I


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

a newt?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

It's a female Common (Smooth) Newt :2thumb:.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

First thought was a lizard of some kind, but the orange stripe on the belly made me think newt. He has quite a phib looking face. we don't have a pond and there's no ponds/lakes/streams nearby that I know off. Closest is 10 min walk to


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

as stated, its a smooth newt.:2thumb:


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Smigsy said:


> First thought was a lizard of some kind, but the orange stripe on the belly made me think newt. He has quite a phib looking face. we don't have a pond and there's no ponds/lakes/streams nearby that I know off. Closest is 10 min walk to


they dont spend much time in the water really, just in damp areas


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

You shouldn't of brought it in really, aren't they trying to find somewhere to hibernate this time of year?


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

corny girl said:


> It's a female Common (Smooth) Newt :2thumb:.



The little rascal, I'll put her in our umm dumping ditch at the bottom of the garden its where we put all the tree cuttings and branches. and due to the rain today it's nice and soggy 

That's another piece of wildlife to add to the list in our garden :no1:


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> You shouldn't of brought it in really, aren't they trying to find somewhere to hibernate this time of year?


My bad, it was on concrete step outside where i go to smoke didn't want it to get stepped on


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

3rd pic freeeeeeedom lol


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Smigsy said:


> My bad, it was on concrete step outside where i go to smoke didn't want it to get stepped on


Then move it to the grass or something, these aren't that common anymore, it's a blessing to have them in your garden. You should just watch it from afar and admire it. I don't get the obsession with touching and moving stuff personally :whistling2:


----------



## XBexs123 (Jun 13, 2010)

Cute little thing really!


----------



## XBexs123 (Jun 13, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Then move it to the grass or something, these aren't that common anymore, it's a blessing to have them in your garden. You should just watch it from afar and admire it. I don't get the obsession with touching and moving stuff personally :whistling2:


Take a look at your signature then read the post you just made. It wasnt on the grass in the first place hence the picture being taken on the step and the post asking what it was. Surely it was best to bring in , take a quick picture and then put it back outside once knowing what it was than stepping on it and it becoming injured or worse. If we moved it from the step to the grass that still would of involved " moving it "


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

XBexs123 said:


> Take a look at your signature then read the post you just made. It wasnt on the grass in the first place hence the picture being taken on the step and the post asking what it was. Surely it was best to bring in , take a quick picture and then put it back outside once knowing what it was than stepping on it and it becoming injured or worse. If we moved it from the step to the grass that still would of involved " moving it "


confused about what my signature has to do with anything?
Obviously if it's going to get stepped on move it to a safer location, but why bring it inside to take photos when you can disturb it less by quickly snapping photos when on the step then move it quickly and gently onto the grass.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Your sig says you won't judge, my post says its in the grass. 

So no issues, it's done.


----------



## XBexs123 (Jun 13, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> confused about what my signature has to do with anything?
> Obviously if it's going to get stepped on move it to a safer location, but why bring it inside to take photos when you can disturb it less by quickly snapping photos when on the step then move it quickly and gently onto the grass.


The picture was taken from inside, that's how close it was to the house. It's closer bringing it in to what it is taking it to the grass as we have quite a large patio area beyond the doorstep and step. Anyway it's now at the bottom of the garden on the grass!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Smigsy said:


> Your sig says you won't judge, my post says its in the grass.
> 
> So no issues, it's done.


I'm hardly judging you... I'm stating my opinion that wild things should be left wild and should undergo as little stress as possible if they're going to be interfered with. as you said, it's over and done with now...



XBexs123 said:


> The picture was taken from inside, that's how close it was to the house. It's closer bringing it in to what it is taking it to the grass as we have quite a large patio area beyond the doorstep and step. Anyway it's now at the bottom of the garden on the grass!


From the background it looks pretty inside to me.
That's all i'm saying. We differ in opinions, leave it at that : victory:


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a pond in my garden that I leave natural lots of plants etc in the summer it is crawling with them, + loads of slow worms around the it too, are they really that rare? I find the frogs are getting less and less each summer,


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oski1 said:


> I have a pond in my garden that I leave natural lots of plants etc in the summer it is crawling with them, + loads of slow worms around the it too, are they really that rare? I find the frogs are getting less and less each summer,


Lucky, I'd love to be in your situation, being able to walk out the back door and see wildlife like that... especially when i've just been to antigua and have been photographing the wild lizards and watching their behavior, then come back here to be able to find nothing in my garden :lol2:

They're called common newts but I think most if not all our native reptiles/amphibians are in some form of decline so are getting rarer unfortunately


----------



## XBexs123 (Jun 13, 2010)

Oski1 said:


> I have a pond in my garden that I leave natural lots of plants etc in the summer it is crawling with them, + loads of slow worms around the it too, are they really that rare? I find the frogs are getting less and less each summer,


We also have loads of slow worms in our garden! Normally in the compost or around the compost bin. Do you live in the middle of no where by any chance?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

XBexs123 said:


> We also have loads of slow worms in our garden! Normally in the compost or around the compost bin. Do you live in the middle of no where by any chance?


My grandad has the same, it's where I first saw a slow worm, in a compost bin.... :lol2: and they're still there to this day. Need to get photographs next summer when they're not hibernating :2thumb:
He's on a housing estate but the gardens are quite large so i guess they've just been stuck there when the houses were built


----------



## XBexs123 (Jun 13, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> My grandad has the same, it's where I first saw a slow worm, in a compost bin.... :lol2: and they're still there to this day. Need to get photographs next summer when they're not hibernating :2thumb:
> He's on a housing estate but the gardens are quite large so i guess they've just been stuck there when the houses were built


We live near badminton village where badminton horse trials take place every year so we have lots of fields around us with hardly any houses in the village and a farm and landcare place next to us!!! We see some amazing things around here.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

XBexs123 said:


> We also have loads of slow worms in our garden! Normally in the compost or around the compost bin. Do you live in the middle of no where by any chance?


Not really but their are lots of fields quite near by,The slow worms are always around the pond in the summer, as there is lots of rocks around it,


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Lucky, I'd love to be in your situation, being able to walk out the back door and see wildlife like that... especially when i've just been to antigua and have been photographing the wild lizards and watching their behavior, then come back here to be able to find nothing in my garden :lol2:
> 
> They're called common newts but I think most if not all our native reptiles/amphibians are in some form of decline so are getting rarer unfortunately


Yepits nice to see them, We used to have so many frogs a few years back, hardly see any now, plus no frog spawn either, I remember the pond used to be full of it, I think their numbers have reduced loads.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Gah..this forum! If it is being released straight after the picture and is returned to where it was found... whats the problemo? 
Cute lil newt :flrt:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Gah..this forum! If it is being released straight after the picture and is returned to where it was found... whats the problemo?
> Cute lil newt :flrt:


unnecessary stress is my problem with it, but hey... no big deal right?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Better than it being squashed to death though... picking it up to move it onto grass could cause stress too, so why not get a pic at the same time?


----------



## Ady-182 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sometimes I do feel like you can't post anything on this forum without someone thinking they know better and telling you that you're wrong in some way


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ady-182 said:


> Sometimes I do feel like you can't post anything on this forum without someone thinking they know better and telling you that you're wrong in some way


I do not say things because I want to annoy people, i say it because it's my honest opinion.... we were over the fact i disagreed with what she done and had moved on to another conversation, until you two came and resurfaced with another remark that caused upset :s



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Better than it being squashed to death though... picking it up to move it onto grass could cause stress too, so why not get a pic at the same time?


Yes it'll cause stress, ofcourse it will. But it'll be less stress than picking it up, putting inside, putting a glass on top of it (which it can't comprehend is in the way) taking photos, taking it back outside and plonking it on the grass.


----------



## Ady-182 (Sep 10, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> I do not say things because I want to annoy people, i say it because it's my honest opinion.... we were over the fact i disagreed with what she done and had moved on to another conversation, until you two came and resurfaced with another remark that caused upset :s



At no point did I mention you or say that you were trying to annoy people. You came to that conclusion all by yourself.

And the only "upset" I can see following my comment is yours.


----------



## dave_turnip (Oct 10, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Gah..this forum! If it is being released straight after the picture and is returned to where it was found... whats the problemo?
> Cute lil newt :flrt:


People catch all kinds of wildlife on a daily basis to record various kinds of data etc etc etc. If it was such a problem nobody would do it because lets face it, t's those people who care most about the creatures they're gathering. No reason why the hobbyists and amateurs can't do the same with due care.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

dave_turnip said:


> People catch all kinds of wildlife on a daily basis to record various kinds of data etc etc etc. If it was such a problem nobody would do it because lets face it, t's those people who care most about the creatures they're gathering. No reason why the hobbyists and amateurs can't do the same with due care.


Exactly! I enjoy a bit of pond dipping now and then.


----------



## Ross Lizardface (Dec 11, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> putting a glass on top of it (which it can't comprehend is in the way)


Right, so the Crested Geckos that you keep (going by signature picture) are all kept in entirely opaque habitats then? Or do you have viewing portals on the front of them made of that evil, incomprehensible glass?
Before you say it, I'm aware that yours are captive bred, but the original animals they descended from obviously were not, and were in fact moved a great deal from their native New Caledonia.
I'm guessing that you don't object to animals being moved to your house, but the guy's kitchen table is just so far away from the front step, right?
You seem to be awfully quick to judge, even when in possession of half the facts.


----------

